# Wisdom Teeth Removal



## agro (7 November 2008)

i need both my bottom wisdom teeth out

not looking forward to it at all..

just a question regarding anesthetics, i have two options

1 - a GA which requires hospital

or 

2 - a local + sedation 

can someone offer me any past experience they have had with wisdom teeth removal..

bring on the agony


----------



## xyzedarteerf (7 November 2008)

not a very pleasant experience i had something similar to this







on the right side of my mouth, took about 2 1/2 hours to remove at one stage i thought thats it he aint comin out as the dentist was using his entire weight just to pry it out, but in the end he had to make an incision and used what look like a small crow bar. my face was swollen for about 3 weeks.

i still have the tooth with me as a souvenir.


----------



## agro (7 November 2008)

xyzedarteerf said:


> not a very pleasant experience i had something similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




obviously you were unconscious at the time? did u have a general? in hospital or on chair?

swollen for 3 weeks? does that mean you were on liquids the whole time?


----------



## BradK (7 November 2008)

They are so painful before you go into the operation, that DURING the operation and the recovery is EASY compared to the discomfort experienced beforehand. 

Disc: I had mine done in the chair! Ouch. 

Brad


----------



## tech/a (7 November 2008)

Seems like an extreme case.
If yours was similar your dentist would advise general and a hospital.
Ive had all mine removed over time and each was a local in the chair and over in 10 mins.
I'd just ask your dentist if its not impacted and he's not a novice then general and it will be over before you know it!
Just have some Panadol forte around for the first 12 hrs after.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (7 November 2008)

agro said:


> obviously you were unconscious at the time? did u have a general? in hospital or on chair?
> 
> swollen for 3 weeks? does that mean you were on liquids the whole time?




i was awake the whole time on chair only. i actually had solid food after a week or so but chewing was impossible for the first week as i also had stitches there, lost about 5kgs, not to mention a stinky breath which my gf kindly ignored  this was 12yrs ago btw.


----------



## awg (7 November 2008)

several factors

age; the older u r the harder it is to get them out

previous extraction history: if u have deeply rooted teeth (like mine) they are very hard to get out.

cost: hospital anaethetist adds to the cost (check your health fund cover)

wuss factor: are u good with pain?... I am dental phobic

I had all 4 done under general anath, at once in hospital, after a bad experience with a previous extraction.

ask the dentist what he would do if it was his teeth.

If u r are young, poor and tough, go the chair...also much quicker

if u are older and can afford it, I would go the general an.

ps, in my case  the surgeon said 3 were ok but the 4th was a bitch to get out, also told me before they would take 3 months to heal up, but they took at least 12 months, especially the bad one.

u can also get one side done at a time, means u can eat easier


----------



## agro (7 November 2008)

xyzedarteerf said:


> i was awake the whole time on chair only. i actually had solid food after a week or so but chewing was impossible for the first week as i also had stitches there, lost about 5kgs, not to mention a stinky breath which my gf kindly ignored  this was 12yrs ago btw.




hrmm - so obviously u had liquids then? like milk shakes? and you couldn't brush your teeth?? could u use mouthwash? 




awg said:


> several factors
> 
> age; the older u r the harder it is to get them out
> 
> ...




mm, i rather get both done at same side - one set of pain is enough


----------



## xyzedarteerf (7 November 2008)

awg said:


> several factors
> 
> wuss factor: are u good with pain?... I am dental phobic




i have been removing all my loose teeth since i was 8yrs old the only time i go to the dentist is for checkup and cleaning which i also do my self sometimes using knives and an electric toothbrush don't mind the pain at all,i actually look fwd to my dentist visits yearly .


----------



## awg (7 November 2008)

u havent told us how much pain u r in !

i ignored mine for at least 10 years

unless they are impacted, causing constant pain, regular inflamation, or u need to travel OS, then deferal or 1 at a time is a definite option.

if they are impacted or abscessed i would take careful advice from dentist.

if they cant get them out easy, they have to "section them" which means they slice them into bits and dig them out. If that doesnt work, they stitch u up and book u into hospital.

I knew i was having a bad one when the dentist asked the nurse if SHE was alright


----------



## xyzedarteerf (7 November 2008)

agro said:


> hrmm - so obviously u had liquids then? like milk shakes? and you couldn't brush your teeth?? could u use mouthwash?




yup could not brush my teeth, mouthwash yes but bits of food will find there way inside area. mainly soup and bread, but trust me the pain alone will get you to loose your appetite for food.


----------



## MRC & Co (7 November 2008)

I had mine taken out, one had to be cut out of my jaw.  Had them done in the chair, though they were numb I had an infection so could feel some pain.  Far worse things in life that wisdom teeth removal.


----------



## Nyden (7 November 2008)

Dentists don't bother me; needles do though! I insist on no local anaesthetic when getting fillings done; the dentist always seems more anxious than I am as well ...

Had one of my back teeth removed as it had a crack through it - one of the most painful experiences of my life. The darn thing shattered when removing it, and he had to drill into the gum and nerve to get it out. Every few minutes he kept injecting more anaesthetic deeper in ... just ouch 

Took a few hours as well, was a very unpleasant experience. If I ever go through teeth extraction again ... I'm going under a general. Although, that would prevent me from executing my beautifully timed joke - _"It's like pulling teeth doc!"_


----------



## MrBurns (7 November 2008)

agro said:


> i need both my bottom wisdom teeth out
> 
> not looking forward to it at all..
> 
> ...




GA is probably best, easiest, go to sleep wake up all done, only problem is there is a miniscule chance of complications with a GA

Ask the dentist he should be able to tell from the xrays if it can be done easily in the chair.


----------



## Prospector (7 November 2008)

I had my wisdom tooth out in the chair, with just a puff of gas and went back to work!  No problems whatsoever.

Hubby on the other hand, had a fairly strong sedation aneasthetic (not a GA but similar) and was unable to open his jaw more than an inch for 2 weeks; during which time he could only drink sustagen, and yoghurt.  Anything involving a chewing action was horrendous.  His tooth had to be cut out from under the gum (like that xray), whereas mine had erupted but was in a bad position.  We found out later his surgeon was known for being a little, um, lacking in gentleness when removing teeth!


----------



## agro (7 November 2008)

Prospector said:


> I had my wisdom tooth out in the chair, with just a puff of gas and went back to work!  No problems whatsoever.
> 
> Hubby on the other hand, had a fairly strong sedation aneasthetic (not a GA but similar) and was unable to open his jaw more than an inch for 2 weeks; during which time he could only drink sustagen, and yoghurt.  Anything involving a chewing action was horrendous.  His tooth had to be cut out from under the gum (like that xray), whereas mine had erupted but was in a bad position.  We found out later his surgeon was known for being a little, um, lacking in gentleness when removing teeth!




i think i am fully covered if i were to have it done in hospital 

whereas if it were in his practice in a chair, an anesthetist *sp* would have to travel out and i am not sure if the gap is covered.. was told sedation is better cause u recover faster whereas with a GA takes longer??


----------



## nunthewiser (7 November 2008)

I,d be more than happy to do it on the cheap


----------



## AussiePaul72 (7 November 2008)

I had all my wisdom teeth out at once when i was a teenager. Had them taken out in the chair under a LA. Just from my experience and knowing others that went under a GA in hospital, i would recommend the chair and a local given a choice. Besides being quite a bit cheaper, the recovery period seems to be shorter and less painful.
Its a timely question as a week ago yesterday i had 2 molars taken out. My dentist wouldn't do it and gave me the option of having them out in hospital or in the chair conducted by a specialist. I had them out in the chair. The 6-8 (i wasn't counting!!) needle jabs was the worst part but only took 10 mins to remove both. Was on anbiotics for a week. For pain and inflammation the specialist also recommended Naprogesic (which i'm sure the ladies will no of as its generally used for period pain) and Panalgesic (can make you drowsy). I used both but really didn't require much pain relief at all.
Like i said, given a choice i would always go with the chair under a local but remember everbody is different and every situation different. I would be asking your dentist what they recommend and what they would choose if they were in your shoes! All the best and take care


----------



## prawn_86 (7 November 2008)

When i had braces they knocked me out and ripped 6 teeth out due to crowding. Now i dont need my wisdoms out because they allowed for that.

I never had any problems having it done as a surgery.


----------



## disarray (7 November 2008)

had my wisdoms out 12 months ago. i looked around for an oral surgeon who was qualified in anaesthesia / pain management and went with him. i was given a sedative that knocked me out while the operation took place and apparently the teeth were pretty mashed in so they had to be de-crowned then split then pulled out in pieces. it took place in the dentists office and i wobbled about an hour and a half later with a fat face. i think it cost about $800 or so to get the 2 bottom wisdoms removed, health fund picked up a bit of it. it wasn't cheap but when it comes to something like this i'm not going to skimp.

if you are in sydney i can pm you the name, i recommend him. he even gives me happy gas when he cleans my teeth with that awful sonic thing they jam up your gumline. i love my new dentist and hope my old one loses all his teeth.


----------



## jersey10 (7 November 2008)

i had mine removed in the chair.  only had them up top.  left side took about 15 seconds.  came back two weeks later and got the right one taken out, took a bit longer. great experience - i could see the pliers, i could hear the crunching as she twisted and turned but couldn't feel any pain.

i would recommend getting one side done first then getting the other side done a few weeks later depending on how much they rip your mouth up.  if u do it this way u will still be able to chew food!


----------



## J Nighttrain (7 November 2008)

Every case is different and should be treated as such. If the wisdom teeth are anywhere near the nerve canal in the lower jaw or severely impacted, then I would be seeing the best maxillofacial surgeon you can find. Having a GA would also be advisable in this situation. If your dentist has suggested sedation or Ga as the options, then it sounds like they are not going to be simple extractions. Be aware that trauma to the nerve canal in the lower jaw can result in residual numbness of all of the areas supplied by this nerve. This is not an enjoyable situation to be in. A good maxillofacial surgeon will minimise the risks associated with wisdom teeth extraction.
Good luck!


----------



## Prospector (7 November 2008)

xyzedarteerf said:


> don't mind the pain at all,i actually look fwd to my dentist visits yearly .




That is the weirdest thing I have ever read in this forum


----------



## Julia (7 November 2008)

Had mine out as a teenager because they were impacted.  Can hardly remember it now except lots of bleeding at the time.  Had it done in the chair with an oral surgeon.  Minimal sedation and pain relief.

I'd definitely go with the GA.  Ask the oral surgeon (and don't have it done by your local dentist) about having a short acting barbiturate given IV.  That will put you out completely but allow you to wake up quickly with no hangover.

Good luck.


----------



## Stan 101 (7 November 2008)

If the teeth are impacted and hospital stay might be required one option is to buy a ticket to Thailand, book into a good dental clinic in Chiang Mai, book into a four star hotel for recovery for a couple of days in an idilic location and let thai massage while the pain away whilst sipping on fresh fruit lassies and sweet ice. After a few cheap souvenirs for friends, you'll probably come out even on cost if you don't have private health care.


cheers,


----------



## mayk (7 November 2008)

How old do you have to be to feel any pain from wisdom teeth? I am sure I never got mine removed, and am a bit over quarter of a century old.. 

Do we really have to get them removed? I hate going to a doctor or a dentist with a passion, and luckily not visited either in a long time.


----------



## bluelabel (8 November 2008)

agro said:


> i need both my bottom wisdom teeth out
> 
> not looking forward to it at all..
> 
> ...




I had my wisdom teeth out earlier this year, it was the best day of my life.  apologies to my wife for bumping our wedding day and the birth of our son from spots 1 & 2.  But the teeth had me in agony for years.

I would recommend that you go into hospital under GA. If the pain i experienced after the operation is anything to go by, i couldnt imagine the pain you would experience while having them ripped out.  Although it does depend on how bad the teeth are and how close to the nerves they are.

As said before, i dont think anything can prepare you from the pain after the op.  Just have someone handy to kick you in the shins every few hours to take your mind off your teeth.

:bier:

blue


----------



## agro (8 November 2008)

bluelabel said:


> I had my wisdom teeth out earlier this year, it was the best day of my life.  apologies to my wife for bumping our wedding day and the birth of our son from spots 1 & 2.  But the teeth had me in agony for years.
> 
> I would recommend that you go into hospital under GA. If the pain i experienced after the operation is anything to go by, i couldnt imagine the pain you would experience while having them ripped out.  Although it does depend on how bad the teeth are and how close to the nerves they are.
> 
> ...




my wisdom teeth are at angles.. 

i am not experiencing any pain whatsoever

i may go with the general i think


----------



## noirua (8 November 2008)

Checking my wisdom teeth, only one came through properly and three remain covered by skin. Whether this is a good thing or not I remain uncertain. I was given a letter around 1974 to attend at a hospital, forgotten which one now, and I can't remember why I didn't go.

I recollect my mother having her wisdom teeth out and she had to go to hospital after about 4 days as the bleeding wouldn't stop. Something not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Prospector (8 November 2008)

I only ever got one (confirmed by x-rays!) The other 3 just didnt form.  Probably explains a few things


----------



## YELNATS (8 November 2008)

I had two removed by a Maxillofacial Surgeon over 20 years ago. It was done in his surgery and under a general. Very painful after-effects. My face was the size and shape of a shoebox for about a month.

The pain was compounded as my fiance's father died the same day and I had to buy her an airline ticket and see her off to Singapore the next morning.


----------

